# SMI Grabber doesn't work on Win10Pro 64-bit



## rrobason (Feb 7, 2016)

I've got a Siig USB 2.0 Video & Audio Capture Device that came with honestech "VHS to DVD 3.0 SE" software. The driver is Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber Device version 1.0.8.28.

I had this device and software working on windows 7 Home 64-bit, but it doesn't get the video on Win10 Pro 64: In the video display area of the software I just get a flat gray display where the image should appear. The Device is properly selected and the Device Manager says it's working, but it's not. 

I don't have any audio hooked up on this system yet, so I don't know if sound is working - I'm assuming not.

Anyone have experience with this and a solution?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does Siig provide Windows 10 drivers for that hardware?

Sounds like a typical driver issue. Grey or green screen typically indicate the software is not getting the video, or can't decode the video. 

Also, in addition to the drivers, does that version of the software support Win10? If it was released with Win7, it very likely needs at least a patch, if not a newer version to function with Win10.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try updated software and the patch from the manufacturer: Software Updates | Honest Technology


----------

